# FRAGE: Wieviel Platz benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???



## Dominik10 (4. August 2008)

*FRAGE: Wieviel Platz benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Wieviel Festplattenspeicher benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???

mfg Dominik


----------



## aeghistos (4. August 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Wieviel Platz benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???*



			
				Dominik10 am 04.08.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Wieviel Festplattenspeicher benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???
> ...



10-12 GiB sollte eigentlich reichen.

Wenn du erstmal etwas mit Linux experimentieren willst, wäre es praktisch, Ubuntu in einer Virtual Machine zu installieren.
Kostenlose VMs sind z.B. Virtualbox und Qemu.


----------



## SuicideVampire (5. August 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Wieviel Platz benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???*



			
				aeghistos am 04.08.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Dominik10 am 04.08.2008 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ubuntu 8.04 kannst Du auch ganz normal unter Windows installieren, das geht auch ohne VM.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (5. August 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Wieviel Platz benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???*

Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung :



> Einteilung der Partitionen
> 
> Im Prinzip kann man ein Linux-Betriebssystem auf zwei Partitionen (einmal für das Wurzelverzeichnis / und einmal swap) installieren. Diese Art der Partitionierung wird auch standardmäßig vom Ubuntu Installationsprogramm angewendet. Es kann jedoch in Anbetracht der Datensicherheit im Falle einer Neuinstallation sinnvoll sein, sein bisschen mehr Aufwand treiben.
> 
> ...



Warum /boot angeblich 150 MB braucht, ist mir allerdings schleierhaft, ich lege /boot (bei Gentoo) immer mit 64 MB an, wovon die Hälfte in der Regel noch frei ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SuicideVampire (5. August 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Wieviel Platz benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???*

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ab 10GB kann man mit Ubuntu arbeiten, wenn man größere Mengen an Daten oder Programmen hat, empfehle ich 20GB (habe ich selber auf dem Schleppi).


----------



## klausbyte (6. August 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Wieviel Platz benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 05.08.2008 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum /boot angeblich 150 MB braucht, ist mir allerdings schleierhaft, ich lege /boot (bei Gentoo) immer mit 64 MB an, wovon die Hälfte in der Regel noch frei ist.


/boot braucht garnix, nicht mal ne eigene Partition. Ist mir ohnehin ein rätsel warum man das so macht. Wenn man alles selbst macht unter Gentoo, meinetwegen. Aber doch net ubuntu :o


Zur Frage: Mein Produktivsystem (mit htdocs vom webserver, was au gut 1-2gb sind) brauche ich 6GB für das System.
Wenn man damit arbeiten will, halt noch mal etwas fürs Home. Passt scho


----------



## SuicideVampire (6. August 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Wieviel Platz benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???*



			
				klausbyte am 06.08.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 05.08.2008 00:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/boot bekommt bei Ubuntu defaultmäßig auch keine eigene Partition, deswegen finde ich diesen Wikieintrag gerade hochgradig faszinierend...


----------



## rebel4life (23. August 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Wieviel Platz benötigt die Linux Distribution Ubuntu???*

Es ergibt schon Sinn, dass man eine solch große Bootpartition erstellst, Stichwort Verschlüsselung - manchmal muss der Kernel davor geladen werden, welcher aber nicht auf der verschlüsselten Partition liegen sollte, deswegen lagert man häufig die Bootpartition auf einen USB Stick aus, um zu verhindern, dass durch eine Manipulation am Kernel ein auslesen des Schlüssels ermöglicht wird.

64Mb sind eigentlich zu viel, 16-32Mb sollten vollkommen ausreichen, zudem kann man nicht sagen, dass Ubuntu 10GB braucht, denn es kommt immer darauf an, was man damit machen will.

Wenn man nicht jeden Mist installiert, komme ich mit meiner 2,5Gb Platte mit Arch Linux locker aus, es ist einfach eine Frage der Software. Bevor jetzt Fragen kommen: Ja, meine Festplatte ist wirklich 2,5Gb groß und es ist keine 2,5Gb Partition.


----------

